# Asus p5ad2 premium Audio Device Not Detected



## Konfusion (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi i just bought and built this computer 

i have p5ad2 premium and in windows xp there is no audio device being detected everything i try to add the drivers it says there is no device i dont get that at all.. is there certain on board settings or something i need to plug in to get the audio device to show up???


----------



## Henke7777 (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you solved this problem?


----------



## jlcostinha (Dec 2, 2004)

easy solution:

in motherboard CD, under the audio drivers->Language-> , there is a file of windowsXP fix, named KB<something>.exe, execute that file. After that, windows automaticly will recognise the audio system.

that will for sure fix the problem.


----------



## Rooke (Dec 5, 2004)

Konfusion said:


> Hi i just bought and built this computer
> 
> i have p5ad2 premium and in windows xp there is no audio device being detected everything i try to add the drivers it says there is no device i dont get that at all.. is there certain on board settings or something i need to plug in to get the audio device to show up???


Make sure you have the HD Audio Controller Enabled. In the BIOS on the Advanced tab, select the Onboard Devices Configuration. Make sure HD Audio Controller is Enabled, and the Front Panel Support Type is set to AC97.


----------



## Hergerstone (Dec 16, 2004)

*same problem*

ok, i just built my system from scratch. got raid working and everything. but im having a problem getting the sound to work. im having the same trouble as konfusion. i see the pci device in other devices but i cant force the drivers on it. ive tried running the drivers from the cd as well as downloading the newest from Asus.com, no good. i still get the error that the device is not installed or may be manually turned off. trust me i have the thing enabled in bios. and i have it set to ac'97.
i am unable to find any such file as described by jlcostinha. therefore i couldnt try that fix. anyone have any ideas? i'm waiting on asus to respond to my online support request. if they give me some good scoop i will come back and post for you.


----------



## jlcostinha (Dec 2, 2004)

unless you have a diferent motherboard CD the file is there. tonight will post here exactly the name and path of the file.


----------



## Hergerstone (Dec 16, 2004)

*asus response*

just thought i would let you guys know. asus responded with an email. here is a copy of it. note the tech support number at the bottom if you need it. is it just me or did this response not answer my question? the guy could have given me a direct answer. perhaps he assumed that i knew more than i do. 

12/16/2004 5:46:00 PM - christopher_cox]

Thank you for your support of our products!

You can find chipset drivers for your motherboard on the ASUS download
site:

http://www.asus.com/support/download/download.aspx

If this site is slow, or is having problems, you can also use our download
mirror site:

http://www.asus.com.tw/support/download/download.aspx

You can also find ASUS downloads through our FTP site. It isn't
structured as well as the download site, but it provides more direct
access to the download archives. You can find it here:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/


The chipset drivers found on our websites are not always the newest and
most updated. Chipset manufacturers will often produce more advanced
chipset drivers after a motherboard has been released. To gain access to
these, you will need to download drivers directly from those
manufacturers.


For nVidia nForce drivers:

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

For Via 4-in-1 drivers:

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

For SiS chipset drivers:

http://download.sis.com/

For the Intel INF Update Utility and Application Accelerator:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/support_intel.asp


Please do not respond to this email. If you need further assistance
locating a file or navigating any of these sites please have your case
number ready, then contact Technical Support at 502-995-0883 (M-F 8:30
AM - 8:00 PM EST).


----------



## Hergerstone (Dec 16, 2004)

*oorah!!!*

ok, i ran the intel inf utility on the cd and after rebooting a couple of times and manually removing the PCI Device from Other Devices in the Device Manager. the sound card detected and i was able to run the driver from the cd and now i have sound!! woohooo.
hope this helped. if you have any more questions post and i will try to help.


----------



## jlcostinha (Dec 2, 2004)

do the following:

1- insert your motherboard CD.
2- enter the following path

\Drivers\Audio\CMI\BusDriver\ 

find your country code and enter in the respective folder. in my case is PT(stands for Portugal), the final path will look like this:

\Drivers\Audio\CMI\BusDriver\pt

inside u will find filename named kb835221.exe

3- execute that file! that is all you have to do....

have fun


----------



## PeeCeeUser (Dec 16, 2004)

If you see it in the device manager, here is how to fix it. Go in to the device manager and right click on the C-Media High Definition Audio Device and select upgrade drivers. In the driver menu do not let it search, choose from a list. The list will contain 2 choices, the C-Media and an Intel High Def, install the drivers for the Intel device and reboot. When the system comes back up, run the C-Media driver install from the Asus disk. Done. Your sound will work and you will have the icon for the audio mixer in the System Tray.


----------



## MB88 (Dec 1, 2004)

*device not in device menu*

I have the same problem as konfusion (see on top page), in the device menu doesn't appear nothing looking like C-Media Audio Driver or however some unknown device... simply doesn't find the missing audio...

I tried using the latest drivers but nothing.... my system is unable to find the internal audio device....

how can I solve this problem??


----------

